# U.S. Gas Prices; What;s yours area Up too?



## Mr Aquarium

Centerville Ia "southern part of state" 
Seen one places sign today up to 2.13,
They all run the same price here in town, so I spose they all are........


----------



## Lexus

$2.24 in my main town, $2.19-2.24 in my college town, which runs 9 cents cheaper so my main town will go up.


----------



## Osiris

filled up last night $2.19 then when i got down to capitol was only freaking $2.09 this morning, GRrrrrr

This is nuts, serisosly, freaking raising so fast and no one can do a damn thing about it. Hence why i am moving to the city in May, versus my 45min commute for me and my g/f in seperate cars, we spend around $300 a month just on gas, it's nuts.


----------



## Lexus

aww you have a gf!!!! WI has a add on tax or some law that means they have to charge more than cost.


----------



## Osiris

geez, who voted in our governer anyway? You hear Lexus, about him wanting to "fee" us on downloading songs now too?


Yes, i do have a g/f she is wonderful, and i can look as much as i want for as long as i can take the slaps, lol.


----------



## Lexus

No I didnt hear about that,

I just got out of a 2 yr relationship 2 months ago :?


----------



## Osiris

o that aint no good, and i thought 6 mos was bad !. Well i will see what single guys i have for you  lol

I think we been together for 4 yrs or something, met back when i was in the military and so was she...

Want me to go kick his butt for you?


----------



## thatsfishy

$2.259 tonight at the pump for some plain stinking old unleaded .... had to stick my hand in the snow to make sure I'm not in LA.


----------



## Lexus

LOL @ thatsfishy

No Im not like that MalawianPro I ended the relationship!! and we still talk. lol


----------



## Damon

$2.09-$2.19 depending on how they feel at the moment. It has been changing every 2 days lately. Go figure.


----------



## malawi4me2

$2.02 here for Reg. Unleaded.


----------



## flynngriff

$2.08 on the north side of Atlanta (Marietta), and we're usually at least a few cents below the national average!


----------



## guppyart

here in canada we are paying 95.9 per liter for unleaded so you guys do the math

thats why my parents like driving GEO METRO, and SUZUKI ESTEEM or thier SWIFT model don't buy the new ones they suck on economy the esteem and metro make middle 40 MPG range but the old SUZUKI SWIFTS those ones guys can get upto 60 MPG it is incredible.


----------



## Osiris

Hmm guppy, i will have to look into that, lol. 


I was thinking about buying a van a couple weeks ago and trade in my saturn. But not anymore lol, saturn get's 35mpg..versus the van were i think it was 20-25 or something plus way more to fill up. Though the new honda hybrids looking pretty hot now.


----------



## Lexus

A van? Ew... a hybrid? double ew... 
I drive a mustang and I'm just dealing with gas prices. Not much you can do.


----------



## flynngriff

Me too!

Although I just finished paying it off, so that's helping a heck of a lot!

My 45 minute commute to mid-town every day during the worst of Atlanta rush hour traffic doesn't help at all though...


----------



## Lexus

Thank god my driving consists of a 30 mile drive to school once a week and 14 miles to work 3 days a week and whatever else I do.

What year flynn? Mines a 03' Premium Coupe


----------



## atltk

Yeah, Atlanta traffic totally sucks! It takes me 45 minutes every day to drive 15 miles, which means a lot of $$ goes to gas. But soon I'm going to trade in my modified Z28 (10.5 miles/gal) for one of those wimpy looking hybrids (5000 miles/gfal).


----------



## Ron the handyman

$80. a week in gas for my work truck 40 us Gal. 9 miles a gal. 2.139 a gal mid grade
won't burn any thing lower with out pinging  R.


----------



## flynngriff

Mine's a '99, just the basic coupe, but I bought it brand new so it felt pretty good paying it off after 5 years! Still in near mint condition, even!


----------



## guppyart

I think the hybrids everyone is buying is stupid.
So you save money on gas mileage.
But the price is insane for them
And when the battery dies its cost will kill you.
And they cannot go that fast and there cargo space sucks.
And the head room sucks for someone who is 6 7".

but that is just my two cents everyone is entitled to my to there own thought but this is mine.


----------



## fish_doc

2.09 last night 2.29 this morning. Darn that refinery that went up in flames. 
http://www.bp.com/genericarticle.do?categoryId=97&contentId=7005069
Looks like we are all going to pay to rebuild it.


----------



## fishfreaks

out here its $2.32 last week in Jersey i saw it for $1.87


----------



## Mark

guppyart @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> I think the hybrids everyone is buying is stupid.
> So you save money on gas mileage.
> But the price is insane for them
> And when the battery dies its cost will kill you.
> And they cannot go that fast and there cargo space sucks.
> And the head room sucks for someone who is 6 7".
> 
> but that is just my two cents everyone is entitled to my to there own thought but this is mine.


If you buy a hybrid vehicle in 2004 or 2005, you can claim a $2,000 one-time deduction on your 2004 or 2005 tax returns. The deduction will drop to $500 in 2006.

If I switched to a hybrid, I would save about $800-$1000 a year

Have you looked at the new models coming out. Dodge Ram. There is the 2005 Ford Escape. It is the only hybrid SUV currently.

The price on a hybrid is really no more than a regular car. http://www.hybridcars.com/cars.html

Also I could drive in the HOV lane!


----------



## fishouttawater

Here in Kansas, they have been bouncing around from $2.19 to $2.29, unless you want gasohol (an ethanol blend i guess) and that is $2.09. Not really sure what the gasohol is, or what you can put it in, haven't tried my car. I figure ten cents, times 14 gallons, is $1.40, cost of repairs if i do something stupid to my car will far exceed that I am sure.


----------



## Lexus

I prefer to have real horses under the hood. I had a honda civic once, pimped to the nines of course, but it was slower than a turtle! Try passing on a freeway in a four-banger NOT. Nothing replaces the tried and true.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

> 2.09 last night 2.29 this morning. Darn that refinery that went up in flames.
> http://www.bp.com/genericarticle.do?categoryId=97&contentId=7005069
> Looks like we are all going to pay to rebuild it.



Let Bush Rebuild it, he the Arse clown making all the money off the oil


----------



## malawi4me2

Lexus @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> I drive a mustang and I'm just dealing with gas prices.


Lucky you!    I _love_ Mustangs (especially the new ones)!  (Have you seen the new Shelby they're coming out with?)  I drive a '97 Mercury Sable, and it gets about 18-20mpg.


----------



## fish_doc

As I recall it was the US compaines that were sold off to English owned companies like BP when Clinton was in office. You can thank Clinton for letting the English run the gas companies into the ground where they can no longer maintain enough fuel for everyone. If you recall the gas prices overseas have been higher than ours all through history because the way they manage their refineries. Now the profits go overseas. 



> Let Bush Rebuild it, he the Arse clown making all the money off the oil


I would like to know how Bush personally profits from this? Just like many said we went to war for the oil. If we did why are we not hauling it out by the tanker full now? Try to keep politics out of it there can always be fingers pointed to either party as I have proven.


----------



## Lexus

THANK YOU FISH_DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonah

malawi4me2 @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> $2.02 here for Reg. Unleaded.


Same here in Oklahoma. I'm looking for a gas sipping car in the next couple of weeks.

If the war were just about oil, Canada has more and is a whole lot closer.


----------



## [bt]

jonah @ Sat Mar 26 said:


> malawi4me2 @ Thu Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $2.02 here for Reg. Unleaded.
> 
> 
> 
> If the war were just about oil
Click to expand...

It's about nothing else for the US. Don't joke about invading Canada, you never know....

You think $2 is expensive?
In the UK, this morning I filled my tank for 81p ($1.51) a litre. That's £3 for a USGallon or to put it clearly, $5.44 per USGallon!!!

Ours cars are smaller over here. Mine's got a 2litre tank, which is fairly large and is 16v (167bhp), which is powerful. I get through £300 a month in petrol. That's $535.


----------



## jonah

[bt] @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> jonah @ Sat Mar 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malawi4me2 @ Thu Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $2.02 here for Reg. Unleaded.
> 
> 
> 
> If the war were just about oil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about nothing else for the US. Don't joke about invading Canada, you never know....
> 
> What's the Brits reason for being there? :roll:
> 
> And I'm not kidding about Canada. If it really was just about oil, it would be easier to take Canada's than to go 8,000 miles to the most hostile region on the planet to get it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Osiris

[bt said:


> @ Mon Mar 28, 2005 4:07 am]
> 
> 
> jonah @ Sat Mar 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malawi4me2 @ Thu Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $2.02 here for Reg. Unleaded.
> 
> 
> 
> If the war were just about oil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about nothing else for the US. Don't joke about invading Canada, you never know....
> 
> You think $2 is expensive?
> In the UK, this morning I filled my tank for 81p ($1.51) a litre. That's £3 for a USGallon or to put it clearly, $5.44 per USGallon!!!
> 
> Ours cars are smaller over here. Mine's got a 2litre tank, which is fairly large and is 16v (167bhp), which is powerful. I get through £300 a month in petrol. That's $535.
Click to expand...


Your car only holds 2g's of gas?


----------



## jonah

That looks like 2 liters, like a pop bottle. I'm curious about why gas is so high there. What percentage of the price goes towards taxes?


----------



## Ron the handyman

I fly RC planes and you thing a gallon of gasolene is hi? plane fuel is $15.00 a gallon


----------



## thatsfishy

$2.349 today .... guess that makes me the #1 sucker in the US on this board at least ...


----------



## cameraman_2

reg is 2.04 per gallon


----------



## Lexus

just turned to $2.35 today


----------



## fish_doc

On the news wed I heard that oil could reach $100 a barrel in the near future. Cant wait to see gas prices then.


----------



## cameraman_2

I want to know what it will be out on the lake. It was already 2.75 a gallon last summer.


----------



## wrasser

$2.269 here on the reef @ hollywood, fl. with 8 million people,traffic from h%#l, school zones on every major street,and traffic lights every 50 feet. then i fill up again


----------



## ni317

I went in to town to day 2.15 a gallon last weekend it was 1.99 in KY 15 mins from my house in TN I live close to everything a bike and bike traler is starting to look good to take my fish to the post office to ship them


----------



## Lydia

2.299 here for regular


----------



## wrasser

i really wish more states woulld be bicycle friendly, but then again there is no money in that


----------



## fish_doc

Sure there is money in bikes. Just think of the markup on that chain oil. :lol:


----------



## wrasser

LOL, i guess everyone who owns an oil field will have to make their money some how!


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Gas is $2.45 a gallon here... this is pathetic.


----------



## cameraman_2

well the fuel companies want to add a tax that they will get if you buy a hybrid car because of the amount of money they would be losing.


----------



## fish_doc

Of course they want the money. Most of them are foreign owned. BP for example. Why should a us person have to pay a foreign company for not buying their products?


----------



## wrasser

we should all buy bikes, but then again they'll mark them up too. brand new, new and improve HUFFY bike. for a low low price of $8,999.99. dont forget to read the fine print. taxes r not included, fda tax, fcc tax, state tax, fed tax, highway tax, oil tax, gas tax, and what ever else we think of tax, + you cant get away from car tax!


----------



## hondaguy01

2.17 - 2.29 IN CT


----------



## Lydia

lol wrassar

probably by the time i am old enough to get my license i will not have enough money to buy gas and will have to ride my bike everywhere!!!! fortunately i already have a bike, lol


----------



## Lydia

i think nice huffy is an oximoron :lol: :lol:


----------



## wrasser

yea well the cannondales are$2,500 and up. imagine what they would cost.


----------



## fish_doc

Dont forget that brand gets the luxary tax too.


----------



## fish_doc

Darn, I should have bought that $59 bike at walmart after thanksgiving. Oh well, - - - 

WAIT 
I know someone that works there
-
-
-
LEXUS - Are you moved into sporting goods yet?


----------



## Lexus

yes why?


----------



## wrasser

hey lexus get ready for a rush order on bikes. oh yea dont forget that big ol' lauxury tax!


----------



## Lydia

wow cannondales are expensive!!!!!!! i thought my diamondback was expensive at 650 dollars!!!


----------



## Osiris

$2.29 now, geez i filled up looked back was $30 had to blink couple times to look at price per gallon as was like 5am, lol. Nuts i am so buyin the new honda hybrid...

O wait, wut if this is all a conspiracy? LIke a move by the earth activists to get us to buy hybrid cars to save on fumes so will save the earth....


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Gas at the two cheap stations is 2.20 today, I seen 2.25 at one of the two maker uppers day before,
I hear from a couple people it;s 2.40-2.50 in Chicago, 
And i told someone Oil per barrel was going to hit 100+ "150.00 is what it;s going to hit" and they said it wasn't going that high, 
Anyway I don;t remember who it was now So I wont be able to say I told you so when it does.
This might be a good year for everyone to plant a garden of the stuff they will eat Just try and keep a little of the food bill down. I know I'll try to find a better spot in the yard this year so things will grow.


----------



## malawi4me2

Well... Up to $2.26 now...


----------



## wrasser

2.369 so.,fl.


----------



## Thunderkiss

2.37 dammit.


----------



## Osiris

$2.33 now geez christ, (no offense to those, i just mad) When is it going to stop? seriously i cant wait til they get more of them corn operated plants up and runnin in WI so can lower the cost of fuel to way cheaper..


----------



## rose1

you think those gas prices are high, in my town the price for gas is above 2.80 a 
gallon, and where my aunt lives which is a couple of towns over, the price is above 
3.00 dollars , i think it's like 3.15, and before summer its supose to go as high as 3.50 a gallon, now thats a big rip off. :chair: :help:


----------



## lain sorcer

It's up too 2.47 here in Saulte Ste. Marie MI... Luckily it's spring so I can ride my bike 80% of the time.


----------



## betta

gas 2.38-2.399 which is 2.40 anyway you look at it....and it will have to go up so you think 2.40 is cheap in a couple month's.....just ask George W. Bush if you have questions about price of GAS....he has a lot of GAS.......


----------



## shev

Increased gas taxes do go to pay the deficit, which is caused by the war in Iraq. by increasing gas prices you encourage conservation, which leads to accelerated fuel efficiency, reduced pollution, and cuts traffic. it also means we more avidly persue alternate enery sources, which relieves our reliancy on other countries. If you can afford the increasing gas prices, you can probably then afford the more environment friendly vehicles like hybrids, and even fully electric cars. way back when we had a surplus (bill clinton as the president) we could decrease income taxes by increasing the tax on gas (in my opinion a good thing), of course republicans were against this and wanted to do the complete opposite. you know we pay about 20-ish censts tax per gallon, and in sweden they pay 4$-ish tax. thats because they use the gas taxes as a deterrent. gas prices may seem real high, but when you factor in inflation they are pretty damn cheap. Car exhaust is the leading cause of air pollution. but apparently bush doesnt beleive in global warming, or maybe he's just optimisitic and tries to find the good in it like longer harvesting seasons of some crops.

I may be a democrat at heart, but they pandered the ignorant public. kerry took a panzy-ass stance on the issue.


----------



## Lexus

well gas went down 6 cents for me its now $2.29


----------



## osteoporoosi

Hmm.. about 1,20 dollars per liter here in Finland, so I guess it is about 4,30 dollars/gallon.


----------



## shev

> A van? Ew... a hybrid? double ew...
> I drive a mustang and I'm just dealing with gas prices. Not much you can do.


I will agree with the "ew" for the van. but not the hybrid. Mustangs are now a dime a dozen, especially the 60's ones. I have one, we never drive it though.


> 2.09 last night 2.29 this morning. Darn that refinery that went up in flames.
> http://www.bp.com/genericarticle.do?categoryId=97&contentId=7005069
> Looks like we are all going to pay to rebuild it.


OPEC's level of production and costs per barrel are what directly affects the gas prices, and taxes. i doubt a refinery going up in flames will affect even your local gas prices. well, maybe a little.


> And I'm not kidding about Canada. If it really was just about oil, it would be easier to take Canada's than to go 8,000 miles to the most hostile region on the planet to get it.


lol. no, it would not be easier to take it from canada. with iraq, it's like taking candy from a baby, but canada is slightly larger and with a slightly more advanced millitary too :wink: 

and we actually do plan on using iraq's oil for paying for the war. but oil would not be the reason for the war because it costed more for the war than they will get from the oil.



> i thought my diamondback was expensive at 650 dollars!!!


I have a diamondback, but got it used.

Some hybrids are pretty sweet, new v6 honda accord has around 240 HP.

one of bush's tax cuts was a deduction on gas guzzling SUV's.


----------



## Lydia

> I have a diamondback, but got it used.
> 
> Some hybrids are pretty sweet, new v6 honda accord has around 240 HP.
> 
> one of bush's tax cuts was a deduction on gas guzzling SUV's.



i wish i couldve found one used....what kind is yours and how much did you pay for it? if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## shev

300$ dunno what kind. says diamond back on it. it was pretty new still.


----------



## fish_doc

Gas prices here have dropped to 2.07 a gallon.


----------



## atltk

I'm all for the invasion of Canada! We need to run across the border, take their oil fields and force them onto Medicare (free health care, what are they thinking? Whatever happened to liberty and justice for all...if you have money?). Besides, I've heard they are secretly developing weapons of mass destruction anyways!


----------



## fish_doc

If they admit it or not every country is. It is just some hide it better than others.


----------



## shev

don't worry, after invading canada and not finding any WMD, we can change our reasons and say we invaded because Paul Martin was supressing his people, not because we thought he had WMD.


----------



## fish_doc

Since you keep getting political. Why dont we add that we need to attack because since Clinton passed North American free trade agreement (NAFDA) We were forced to attack to get some of our higher paying jobs back. :lol: Time to leave politics out of these arguments again. Every party is corrupt and there are plenty that hate both parties.


----------



## Lydia

shev @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> 300$ dunno what kind. says diamond back on it. it was pretty new still.


mountain bike or trick bike? or is it a different kind? i got a mountain bike because there is a nice trail around here to ride on


----------



## fish_doc

The county board is trying to temp eliminate one of the gas taxes here and are being told it may be illegal for them to do so. Since the additional tax was a general tax increase approved by the public 3 years ago to raise money for a new jail it is considered illegal for them to eliminate the 1% tax for just one product.


----------



## Lexus

Its down to $2.23


----------



## wrasser

2.29 here in south,fl.


----------



## shev

> mountain bike or trick bike? or is it a different kind? i got a mountain bike because there is a nice trail around here to ride on


http://www.mustangmods.com/data/14288/dvc00390.jpg

mountain bike.


----------



## fish_doc

We had a new wal mart open here in town over the weekend. They have a gas station and sold gas for 1.99 a gallon on opening day. AND I MISSED IT>


----------



## Lydia

fish_doc: awwww....that sucks

shev: thats a really nice bike! you got that for 300?? thats an awesome deal! my sister has one like that and someone got it for her for 500!


----------



## shev

well, we had to change the tires, and replace the chain, also drive a pretty far way to idaho. shipping was alot, so we just drove over and picked it up.


----------



## wrasser

i would ride down here at the bottom of the sand pile (south fl.) but it is to congested for a bike. on the 150 bike ride there was a lot of inpatient drivers.


----------



## Lydia

shev @ Mon Apr 18 said:


> well, we had to change the tires, and replace the chain, also drive a pretty far way to idaho. shipping was alot, so we just drove over and picked it up.


oh.....what state do you live in?


----------



## shev

montana, It wasnt too long drive. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lydia

lol....that an awesome price, then


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter

well it was up to $2.30 a few weeks ago but, then i noticed it was down to $2.14 last time i bought it but, the gas i bought clogged my injectors. . . grr yeah that was real nice of em so im switching back to the quality gas


----------



## wrasser

ouch that will cost you


----------

